# A Near New Russian.............



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

A new arrival this week and for the money, I reckon they are good value.....




























Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Amphibia!

I agree, they're a great bargain, just a shame there are so many naff dial designs...


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Good choice!







Thanks to Mach on this forum, from whom I bought an Amphibia, these are my current obsession







and have added a modern Kommandirskie. IMO they are good value and the dial designs, though not perhaps to everyone's taste, individual and quirky.


----------

